# Adding rear remotes to JD 1070



## JohnDeere1070 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hey guys I was looking for some guidance on a new tractor that we’ve bought, which is a John Deere 1070. The tractor is great for what we need with the exception that I don’t have rear remotes.

I’d like to add a set of rear remotes ideally two circuits so that I can run seed drills, log splitters, and other attachments. The tractor does have Power Beyond ports at the rear, but I don’t think I can use those for a seeder (let me know if that’s incorrect).

I need help in understanding what kits are available to get me rear remotes and how I plumb them. For example if I get an SCV, does that just need to plug into the power beyond circuit? I get really confused with some of the terminology, the differences between single spool and double spool SCVs, etc.

Any advice you guys have would be great, thanks.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My only comment is, it will be expensive no matter what you go with. If I were you, I'd inquire at your local JD dealer as to if they are available and what the cost is. Don't know squat about that unit, but the JD dealer will. Remotes generally require a lot of components, valves, hoses and control linkages plus mounts for them. My Kubota's mount the remotes on top of the gearcase behind the rockshaft housing and it's ported internally (in the gearcase casting) to feed the remotes so adding them is easy but still expensive. Each remote costs about 300 bucks and you still have to run control linkages to the operators station. That in itself can become involved as you have to remove a lot of sheet metal to access the control pivots. Not just a matter of access the power beyond or open center / closed center ports (not sure what you have) and running hydraulic lines to them.

When I buy any tractor I always look at if it has remotes already installed and how many. Both my Kubota's have 3 sets (6 outlets) plus flow control on the top set. Flow control is nice if you are running something with a hydraulic motor on it, because you can vary the speed of the motor with the flow control valve.


----------

